# Ever get that sick feeling in your gut?



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Like I did yesterday morning when I rolled up to my shop, and saw this:










And notice your shiny new toy laid out on the concrete like it was trash. And notice the law wandering around. And notice almost all of the lockers were pried open.










And then thank God that you're a complete slob, and the frikkin' thieves didn't feel like digging through the mess, and decided not to take anything of yours?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, given the huge scare, I decided it was time to clean it up, and take a good inventory of EVERYTHING I have in there. Took 2 10-hour days. I also took a lot of pictures, especially of the high dollar items, with the serial # included if possible. I scanned all of the receipts of the high dollar or hard-to-replace items, and burned it all to a disk to stash away somewhere for a record.

That is why I posted this in the Tools, Supplies, & Equipment section. I got real lucky, you might not be so lucky. Make a record now for your own piece of mind.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Been there done that, lost two states due to using a storage unit and getting robbed... point of fact, they only cover up to 5k for whatever is stolen with thier insurance... READ THE FINE PRINT!!!

Glad to hear you didn't lose it all.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ever get that sick feeling in your gut?


Yes! As soon as I saw the picture of the busted lock!


I'm glad nothing was stolen and thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

sorry to hear about your bad luck...good to see that place nice and shiny...and thanks for the reminder about keeping a picture inventory. Wife's an insurance adjuster, so we've already taken photos of the whole house inventory but sort of forgot the business tools :whistling2: 

I'll get on that


ps-what kind of video security does the storage place have? and have they found the thieves?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow

I think that would make me crap myself


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

wow, that sucks. Crazy they hit so many.

Did they take your new toy or just leave it there?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Rich said:


> ps-what kind of video security does the storage place have? and have they found the thieves?


There is one video camera at the entrance gate. They apparently snuck in on foot, and threw a coat over it before having their party.



Nathan said:


> Did they take your new toy or just leave it there?


They probably were too stupid to know what it was, so they left it. It was the only thing touched in my shop at all. It was right next to the door, and has a case like a power tool or a gun case.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Scumbag #1: Man looky I got us a rifle!...fancy too!
Scumbag #2: Dayum...cool...opener up, we may need it to get out of here!
Scumbag #1: (opens case) WTF is this?!?...
Scumbag #2: ...not a rifle
Scumbag #1: This sucks...and this guy's place is full of crap...move on


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate a thief!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Hey Pro...
The post title caught my eye.
Friend brought over bacardi last nite.

Then I started reading, bit, by bit.
My heart sunk (been there)
Yes, I know that feeling...

And my storage is, well, I'm in CA... how did u get a picture of my locker?

Ha! Painter ain't got much anyone else would want...

Still, we lose a ladder on every big project, sometimes two.
And it really hurts to lose a pump... or two in two weeks!

Man, I know that feeling.
Glad to hear you made out ok.

All you've lost is 2 days...10 hour days
r


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Scumbag #1: Man looky I got us a rifle!...fancy too!
> Scumbag #2: Dayum...cool...opener up, we may need it to get out of here!
> Scumbag #1: (opens case) WTF is this?!?...
> Scumbag #2: ...not a rifle
> Scumbag #1: This sucks...and this guy's place is full of crap...move on


All that painter stuff is just for work and doing a hard job, nothing theiving scumbags know anything about!
BPTL


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

One time our van was broken into they smashed the passenger window and they didnt even take our purdy brushes I was insulted.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> they didnt even take our purdy brushes


I wouldn't have either. :jester:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I wouldn't have either. :jester:


Left himself open for that one...he's new to the neverending purdy debate


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I wouldn't have either. :jester:


Ohhh, now thats cold:laughing:


----------



## John (May 11, 2007)

Glad you didn't lose anything, At least they made you clean-up a bit


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

'Course, if they saw a Wooster 3" sash...crap, it would've been over.

They thought, "Purdy? You gotta be kidding me...bet you the next unit has the Woosters..."

Seriously, though, you should see about moving your stuff to another neighborhood with better security. Nicer neighborhood, perhaps? Just a thought.

I've had the same thing happen to my tool van years ago...went to the van and saw the door was open a crack, the dome light had been cut and the wires hanging down...took my cordless drill, toolbag with all my tools, etc.

What we did was move the hell out of that apartment complex!


----------

